# Inconsiderate little ####...



## qooqiiu (Oct 12, 2007)

Just got back from the gym...

Had a workout, then a swim. As i turned the corner to where my locker is there's this little shit. Now i guess hes about 14/15 years old and hes occupying the entire bloody bench, which is approx 3ft by 8ft. I'm standing there drying myself fully expecting him to make a little room for me to get my bag out of my locker in order to get dressed.

But NO, NOTHING! 

So there i am left standing getting dressed (putting your socks on standing up is tricky :lol: )...

The little bastard seemingly completely oblivious as to how inconsiderate he is being. Then the phone rings.....

A series of: "yeah bruv"..."nar bruv"...."init"..e.t.c. which only serves to add to my growing hatred towards this creature. :evil:

Its a real testament to how patient ive become that i didn't shatter that little bastards nose all over his "yeah brv" "init" little face.

God how i wanted to :!: 

And before you ask... No i shouldn't have just asked him politely to make a little space. Its obvious.. ...its common decency. This little fucker had has none!

I'm not an 'old man' having a whinge ......im 28. (practically a baby) :wink:

Kids today need lessons in manners, either that or a fucking dam good hiding :!: :evil: :lol:

Inconsiderate little c-you-nt :!:

Agree? / disagree?


----------



## M T Pickering (Aug 11, 2004)

Innit tho! shat up! :roll: :lol:


----------



## rustyintegrale (Oct 1, 2006)

Jeezus do I recognise that scenario.

It's not just kids though, it's old men who think they have a God given right to sprawl out in the changing rooms...

Gets on my tits... :evil:


----------



## Jonybravo (Oct 23, 2006)

even worse are those feckers that insist on standing right next to you, stark bollock naked, rubbing their bits with a towel, put it away, we don't want to see it


----------



## fastasflip (May 13, 2003)

Gyms do seem to attract more than their fair share of knobs, I thank god that I'm the only perfect one :roll:

Then there's the squash players...................................


----------



## ResB (Apr 17, 2005)

You said it in your post. Manners is all that it is and consideration for others. This all should start with their parents. Common courtesy, well, you're right that should come naturally but again assisted by at birth by the parents.

You should have said something, then when he has a go at you you can deck the [email protected] and say it was in self defense.


----------



## digimeisTTer (Apr 27, 2004)

Defo an "excuse me mate" situation you were obviously oblivious to him, so i guess you need to work out more :lol: :wink:


----------



## ChadW (May 2, 2003)

LOL you'd made the mistake of nearly wanting to TALK to him!

What you should have done is to have taken a pic of yourself looking half drunk and/or with a angry expression and be point at the bench using your phone, upload it to your facebook or myspace site, find his, make him your friend and then he would get the [email protected]@rd message. :evil: :lol:


----------



## garvin (May 7, 2002)

Nothing changes - just the same when I used to frequent gyms and sports centres err ... umm .... several years ago! I found the old 'wander up soaking wet and dripping all over them' soon gets you a little space :wink:


----------



## Whack01 (Feb 23, 2008)

You should have given him a lesson in manners, dosey little fu**ing twat. I agree with you.


----------



## Widget (May 7, 2002)

Sign of the times.


----------



## Kell (May 28, 2002)

You could have dropped your socks right in front of him and then 'presented' your ringpiece to him.

I reckon that would have made him shift.

:idea:


----------



## garyc (May 7, 2002)

Kell said:


> You could have dropped your socks right in front of him and then 'presented' your ringpiece to him.
> 
> I reckon that would have made him shift.
> 
> :idea:


Maybe the lad was cruising?


----------



## southTT (Feb 5, 2008)

rustyintegrale said:


> Jeezus do I recognise that scenario.
> 
> It's not just kids though, it's old men who think they have a God given right to sprawl out in the changing rooms...
> 
> Gets on my tits... :evil:


 :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: 
yep theres nothing worse than sitting up after doing your shoes up and coming face to grey wizened old man cock :!:


----------



## chrisabdn (Aug 15, 2007)

i have to say that it does wind me up something chronic when people don't display common decency or generally show consideration for others ... the difference is that i was raised for this to be natural, whereas many young scrotes these days aren't ... it doesn't even occur to them - it's one thing to know the score, and deliberately be rude, but it's another to not know what they're doing wrong in the first place.

i have to say though that in your shoes i wouldn't have let it get to me ... i'd have simply said "excuse me mate, can you make some space please", and if he chose to be an arse about it I'd have made some space myself - dumping his shit on the ground if need be.

either option would have been preferrable to getting myself wound up about it.


----------



## penfold (Nov 5, 2007)

M T Pickering said:


> Innit tho! shat up! :roll: :lol:


yehbut, nobut, Bitney-Jaylo from next door was caught shagging my dad's dog innit so shatup!

Little fucking urchins...


----------



## luciferlee (Aug 3, 2005)

ou should have just wiped the bench clean from all his shite, then if by chance he gives you any lip, then have a quiet word in his chav like ear


----------



## Mark Davies (Apr 10, 2007)

I know where you are coming from on the refusal to say 'excuse me' front. _It simply shouldn't be necessary _- and wouldn't be if people weren't so bloody ignorant or at least had the consideration to pay a bit more attention to what is going on around them. At times it seems to me that most other people are completely oblivious to what is happening around them or who is in their immediate surroundings. Are they congenitally stupid? Or is it they are so damn selfish that they just couldn't give a f*ck?

I suspect it's both.

People who walk straight at you in a crowd and make no effort to avoid you. People who walk into a doorway, either coming in or out, and just stop dead, blocking it to everybody else. People at the front of a queue of loads of people who have been waiting for ages yet who still take far longer than reasonably necessary to do whatever they are doing. Drivers just bimbling about well below the speed limit holding up everyone behind them.

Whether it's because you're thick or ignorant - you're all twats and I hate you.


----------



## R6B TT (Feb 25, 2003)

Its the same in my Gym - they are doing swimming lessons now so the changing rooms are full of 8 - 12 year olds dumping their stuff everywhere and watching crap TV. There was one group of 4 tonight were in the changing room for 40 mins with their stuff strewn everywhere. I have found a sanctuary though - none of them use the family change space and you can lock the door!


----------

